# DBA front disk bells WANTED please



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

hello all

i am currently looking for R35 gtr DBA

front disk bells/ hubs and bobbins with springs and bolts need these as a spare set for track setup

pay through PayPal no gifting GBP150 + DEPENDING ON CONDITION shipping to Sydney Australia

must be complete and in good serviceable condition

2012 + so the DBA 



please contact me via email

kenetic

@optusnet.

com.au


----------

